
Microsoft now lets you run Android apps in Windows 10 - badRNG
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/microsoft/microsoft-now-lets-you-run-android-apps-in-windows-10/
======
djeiasbsbo
Title seems to be clickbait, from the article:

> This feature is only supported on select Samsung Galaxy devices and allows
> Android to stream apps to your Windows 10 devices.

~~~
bszupnick
Yeah I had the same disappointed feeling but maybe it's a sign of features to
come? This is a small initial rollout of a future more expansive feature?

Just conjecture.

~~~
djeiasbsbo
When I read the title I thought that they were announcing something like
Anbox, which runs android apps in containers. But it is actually just about
mirroring the android screen... I'm not sure why that would have be a feature
baked into the operating system. Seems more like a marketing strategy imo.

------
apotatopot
"lets you" Thanks Microsoft. That's exactly the way they see it, too.

------
LordHeini
Nice now i can stream Candy Crush from my phone to windows.

Oh wait...

Seriously though, is Microsoft working on making Windows a VM for everything?

First Linux, now Android.

~~~
ta17711771
Hypervisor _

------
majora2007
This is pretty cool, I personally don't see how I'd use it, but very cool
nonetheless.

~~~
com2kid
Board games that have an Android version and not a PC version, or for which
you've already bought the phone version and you don't want to buy it again on
PC.

At least that's been my use cases for other similar solutions.

Phones have an incredibly rich ecosystem of apps that don't always have PC
ports.

------
tibbydudeza
Samsung Dex was a stellar success.

